# Tiscali & pppoa

## Swanz

Sono di recente passato all'adsl di tiscali...scopro adesso che l'unico protocollo supportato è pppoatm.

Il mio modem è un dlink 300t con un firmware un po' taroccato...il problema è che se la connessione la stabilisce il modem questa è moooolto lenta e instabile (colpa di questo baracco che mi hanno rifilato)...

Ora...non esiste un'alternativa a rp-pppoe che supporti pppoa e che mi permetta di connettermi da sistema operativo???

grassie....

----------

## neryo

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Sono di recente passato all'adsl di tiscali...scopro adesso che l'unico protocollo supportato è pppoatm.
> 
> Il mio modem è un dlink 300t con un firmware un po' taroccato...il problema è che se la connessione la stabilisce il modem questa è moooolto lenta e instabile (colpa di questo baracco che mi hanno rifilato)...
> 
> Ora...non esiste un'alternativa a rp-pppoe che supporti pppoa e che mi permetta di connettermi da sistema operativo???
> ...

 

ho lo stesso modem/router ed una volta usavo tiscali anch'io.. cmq non capisco perche' vuoi connetterti da os, quando il modem/router si connette da solo e ti assegna in dhcp l'ip pubblico dinamico! Il mio consiglio e' ripristinare il firmware scaricandone uno dal sito della dlink.. e' molto semplice installarlo, segui le istruzioni fornite, poi configuri il 300t da interfaccia web con pppoa e metti in dhcp la tua ethernet che si collega al modem, e vedrai che non  hai problemi....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Kernel78

Anche io ho quel modem e la connessione a tiscali da 4Mbit/s e la vedo stabile attorno ai 400kbyte/s in download.

Il mio firmware è quello originale e lascio stabilire la connessione al modem (ci mancherebbe, ha un linux embedded  :Wink:  )

----------

## Swanz

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq non capisco perche' vuoi connetterti da os, quando il modem/router si connette da solo e ti assegna in dhcp l'ip pubblico dinamico! Il mio consiglio e' ripristinare il firmware scaricandone uno dal sito della dlink.. e' molto semplice installarlo, segui le istruzioni fornite, poi configuri il 300t da interfaccia web con pppoa e metti in dhcp la tua ethernet che si collega al modem, e vedrai che non  hai problemi....  

 

In origine ho montato sul quel baracco del dlink un firmware hackato, in quanto quello di base era instabilissimo e buggato.....nonostante questo la connessione rimane pietosa....un esempio: se utilizzo un programma di p2p il modem non riesce a gestire tutte le connessioni che questo richiede e la connessione collassa....fino a qualche tempo fa avevo risolto collegandomi con rpppoe.....adesso il guaio è che tiscali non supporta il pppoe   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io ho quel modem e la connessione a tiscali da 4Mbit/s e la vedo stabile attorno ai 400kbyte/s in download. 
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  La mia connessione si spaccia per una 4 mega ma finora mi ritrovo con una misera 256K....solo a me succede?? Ho fatto uno sbaglio enorme ad abbonarmi a tiscali???

----------

## Kernel78

 *Swanz wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> cmq non capisco perche' vuoi connetterti da os, quando il modem/router si connette da solo e ti assegna in dhcp l'ip pubblico dinamico! Il mio consiglio e' ripristinare il firmware scaricandone uno dal sito della dlink.. e' molto semplice installarlo, segui le istruzioni fornite, poi configuri il 300t da interfaccia web con pppoa e metti in dhcp la tua ethernet che si collega al modem, e vedrai che non  hai problemi....   
> 
> In origine ho montato sul quel baracco del dlink un firmware hackato, in quanto quello di base era instabilissimo e buggato.....nonostante questo la connessione rimane pietosa....un esempio: se utilizzo un programma di p2p il modem non riesce a gestire tutte le connessioni che questo richiede e la connessione collassa....fino a qualche tempo fa avevo risolto collegandomi con rpppoe.....adesso il guaio è che tiscali non supporta il pppoe  
> ...

 

Secondo me hai fatto uno sbaglio a mettere il firmware hackato, metti l'ultimo ufficiale, io non ho problemi di nessun tipo.

Con bittorrent condivido le iso gentoo 24/24 7/7 con uptime di 1-2 mesi senza intoppi (poi visto che aggiorno il kernel devo riavviare e perdo l'uptime).

P.S. ma vuoi dirmi che con la tua adsl fai download a 256kbit = 32kbyte o 256kbyte (una media rispettabile per una 4 mbit) ?

----------

## Swanz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me hai fatto uno sbaglio a mettere il firmware hackato, metti l'ultimo ufficiale, io non ho problemi di nessun tipo.
> 
> Con bittorrent condivido le iso gentoo 24/24 7/7 con uptime di 1-2 mesi senza intoppi (poi visto che aggiorno il kernel devo riavviare e perdo l'uptime).
> ...

 

Il problema è abbastanza diffuso...una ricerca con google illumina....e sia con il firmware orignale che con quello hackato si presenta....comunque proverò a tornare alle origini con un firmware aggiornato della dlink....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. ma vuoi dirmi che con la tua adsl fai download a 256kbit = 32kbyte o 256kbyte (una media rispettabile per una 4 mbit) ?
> 
> 

 

La mia adsl fa purtroppo i 32kbyte in download  :Crying or Very sad:   spero che la situazione cambi....non mi va di pagare un botto di soldi per avere un servizio che pagherei la metà.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è abbastanza diffuso...una ricerca con google illumina....e sia con il firmware orignale che con quello hackato si presenta....comunque proverò a tornare alle origini con un firmware aggiornato della dlink....
> 
> 

 

Lo so, ai tempi anche io feci quelle ricerche ma su alcuni forum postai anche il fatto che io (e anche altre persone) non avevano il minimo problema con quel modem ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia adsl fa purtroppo i 32kbyte in download   spero che la situazione cambi....non mi va di pagare un botto di soldi per avere un servizio che pagherei la metà.

 

Per caso vivi in una grande città ? Ho letto che a causa del comportamento di telecom i vari provider hanno difficoltà a fornire sufficiente banda ai propri utenti e questo è un problema soprattutto nelle grandi città dove la concentrazione è maggiore (io vivo quasi in campagna e non ho problemi)

----------

## Swanz

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per caso vivi in una grande città ? Ho letto che a causa del comportamento di telecom i vari provider hanno difficoltà a fornire sufficiente banda ai propri utenti e questo è un problema soprattutto nelle grandi città dove la concentrazione è maggiore (io vivo quasi in campagna e non ho problemi)

 

Io abito a Lecco (...quel ramo del lago di como.....  :Very Happy:  ) non è piccola come città però non è neanche una metropoli....ma quello che mi fa più inca**are è che un amico che si connette con tiscali non molto lontano da me non ha assolutamente problemi.....

----------

## Flonaldo

Non vorrei dire una cretinata ma prova qui! Io tempo fa utilizzai questa guida 

http://assistenza.tiscali.it/linux/connessione/

Ciao

----------

## Swanz

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Non vorrei dire una cretinata ma prova qui! Io tempo fa utilizzai questa guida 
> 
> http://assistenza.tiscali.it/linux/connessione/
> 
> Ciao

 

Ma non sono script per la connessione dialup??

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Swanz wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Non vorrei dire una cretinata ma prova qui! Io tempo fa utilizzai questa guida 
> 
> http://assistenza.tiscali.it/linux/connessione/
> 
> Ciao 
> ...

 

Bhè, pensavo ti sarebbero potuti servire! Cmq non mi ero addentrato piu di tanto nelle specifiche...

----------

## Swanz

Salve...torno dopo alcuni giorni di test.

Ho aggiornato il kernel e il firmware del modem con quelli originali dlink...all'inizio la situazione sembrava migliorata, ma adesso è tutto come prima. Se tento di utilizzare aMule dopo poco tempo la connessione collassa.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Quindi volevo sapere se è possibile e come fare per connettermi in pppoa da sistema operativo.

Grassie!

----------

## Swanz

Nessuno ha consigli da darmi??? ne ho un disperato bisogno  :Smile:   :Smile: 

In rete ho trovato molte informazioni confuse (almeno per me, visto il mio inglese molto traballante  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma di preciso che problema hai  con il modem ?

----------

## Swanz

 *Quote:*   

> Se hai un router adsl è quasi certamente un problema di connessioni massime.. è un problema da tempo conosciuto su eMule, e di conseguenza credo valga lo stesso per amule..
> 
> il problema in breve è questo: i routerini adsl per funzionare devono tenere traccia di tutte le connessioni aperte e dell'instradamento da effettuare per ognuna di esse... dato che la loro potenza di calcolo e di memoria (ricordando che non stiamo parlando di router Cisco ma di routerini adsl per utenze home ) è piuttosto limitata, le tabelle di routing che tengono queste informazioni possono contenere un quantitativo massimo di X connessioni, mettiamo 200..
> 
> i client *Mule stabiliscono al massimo le connessioni specificate nelle opzioni, ma le connessioni che hanno stabilito e che hanno chiuso, vengono ancora memorizzate all'interno della tabella di routing finché quest'ultima non verrà aggiornata dal router per verificare la presenza di connessioni morte..
> ...

 

Quotato da un'altra discussione, descrive benissimo la mia situazione. Prima tutto era semplice: mi connettevo con rp-pppoe ed ero felice. Adesso, passato a tiscali che supporta solo ppoa, non so che fare....

----------

## Kernel78

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Quotato da un'altra discussione, descrive benissimo la mia situazione. Prima tutto era semplice: mi connettevo con rp-pppoe ed ero felice. Adesso, passato a tiscali che supporta solo ppoa, non so che fare....

 

Quindi hai problemi con il mulo ? o con ogni tipo di connessione ?

----------

## Swanz

Praticamente il problema sorge con qualsiasi programma che apre molte connessioni contemporaneamente, principalmente programmi p2p.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Praticamente il problema sorge con qualsiasi programma che apre molte connessioni contemporaneamente, principalmente programmi p2p.

 

Io con bittorrent/rtorrent/azureus non ho mai avuto il minimo problema a tenere iso condivise...

Il mulo non l'ho mai provato e quindi a quanto ne so anche io potrei essere affetto dal tuo stesso problema, in tal caso non posso che consigliarti la mia stessa soluzione: fregatene del p2p !!!

Effettivamente il p2p e le chat sono le uniche due cose di internet che non riescono a interessarmi e non riesco a capire il fascino che esercitano su tutta questa gente ...

----------

## Swanz

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io con bittorrent/rtorrent/azureus non ho mai avuto il minimo problema a tenere iso condivise...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Vabbè....io ho chiesto solamente in che modo posso connettermi in pppoe da gentoo....tutte qui le mie richieste...e senza offesa le tue preferenze non è che proprio mi interessino...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> Vabbè....io ho chiesto solamente in che modo posso connettermi in pppoe da gentoo....tutte qui le mie richieste...e senza offesa le tue preferenze non è che proprio mi interessino...

 

Figurati se mi offendi con così poco   :Wink: 

Se proprio vuoi scaricare musica, film o qualsiasi altra cosa ti interessi dal p2p prova a fare una ricerca sul forum, potresti stupirti dei risultati   :Cool: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Anche io ho quel modem e la connessione a tiscali da 4Mbit/s e la vedo stabile attorno ai 400kbyte/s in download.
> 
> Il mio firmware è quello originale e lascio stabilire la connessione al modem (ci mancherebbe, ha un linux embedded  )

 

potresti postare la versione del tuo modem e in particolare se e' ANNEX A o ANNEX B?

potreste fare lo stesso tutti voi, magari scrivendo

VERSIONE ANNEX T   ---> ho problemi|non ho problemi

sto cercando di capire alcune cose su questo modem che ho anche io  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> potresti postare la versione del tuo modem e in particolare se e' ANNEX A o ANNEX B?
> 
> potreste fare lo stesso tutti voi, magari scrivendo
> 
> 

 

Se mi dici dove trovare questo dato lo posto volentieri.

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *nomadsoul wrote:*   potresti postare la versione del tuo modem e in particolare se e' ANNEX A o ANNEX B?
> 
> potreste fare lo stesso tutti voi, magari scrivendo
> 
>  
> ...

 

si trova sull'interfaccia web o anche dietro il modem nell'etichetta. dovreste anche specificare se usate ppoe o ppoa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *nomadsoul wrote:*   potresti postare la versione del tuo modem e in particolare se e' ANNEX A o ANNEX B?
> 
> potreste fare lo stesso tutti voi, magari scrivendo
> 
>  
> ...

 

annex A pppoe non ho problemi

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> annex A pppoe non ho problemi

 

Hai la possibilita' di provarlo in PPPoA? (se hai telecom hai sia pppoe che pppoa)

----------

## Swanz

Annex A in pppoa con tiscali.....i problemi sono quelli sopra citati...

----------

